# FPS in Overwatch droppen manchmal  von 40-60 zu 15-20



## MindCurse_ (22. März 2017)

Hallo,

Ich spiele Overwatch noch nicht so lange, ca 1 Monat, aber anfangs konnte ich auf meinem Laptop mit gut 40-60  FPS spielen (Einstellungen auf niedrig, Renderskalierung 100%).
Aber seit einiger Zeit droppen die FPS einfach so bis zu 15-20, meistens 18/19 FPS.  Und dann bleiben sie auch so. Erst nach ein paar Neustarts vom Laptop komm ich wieder auf meine 40-60.

Mein Laptop 
- Windows 10 Pro
- Prozessor: Intel(R) Core (TM) i7-5500CPU @ 2.40GHz
- RAM: 16 GB

Aus den Systeminfos kopiert... kenn mich nicht wirklich mit sowas aus, keine Ahnung wie viele FPS ich normal hätte.
Wenn jemand mehr Infos will, bitte schreiben wo ich die finde - kenn mich wirklich 0 mit sowas aus. ^^

Woran könnten die Frame Drops liegen? Hat irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem? ^^
LG


----------



## Watney (26. März 2017)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Temperaturentwicklung aus?  Spielst du am Notebookbildschirm, oder hast du einen externen Monitor angeschlossen? Die Renderskalierung kannst du ruhig auf 75% runterschrauben. Das sieht nicht viel schlechter aus, bringt aber einige FPS.


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

Stüzt dein Spiel manchmal ab und dann bekommst du low fps`?

Ansonsten mal Screenshots von deinen Grafikeinstellungen posten.
Hab das Spiel und kenn mich da ganz gut aus.


----------



## HisN (5. April 2017)

Und genau in dem Moment wo die FPS runtergehen, geht auch der Takt Deiner CPU runter?


----------

